# Price Reduction on our Farm, Auto shop business for sale - WI



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We are reducing the list price on our farm $30,000. We NEED to sell so we can get moved before fall. 

New list price for the farm is $249,999 (6 acres plus everything)
This is a steal. You wont find a comparable place anywhere in this area. Not even close.

The list price for the farm and auto shop business is $379,900

*FARM DETAILS*
House
Built in 1996, 1440 sq. feet on main floor, plus full footprint basement 
2X6 walls, urethane insulation
High-speed internet ready 
Set up for full house generator, plug in your genny, flip one switch
Propane pad, plus separate propane hook-ups on the deck
Septic
Well (in driveway)
Small deck, and patio doors
3-car attached garage with heated floors, hot and cold water hook-ups, drains, separate fuse box and thermostat, 900 sq. feet, urethane insulated
Custom kitchen cabinet with pull-outs
Pantry
Whole house fan
Electric wall heaters in bathrooms
Office with built-in desk
Built-ins in living room
3 bed 2 full baths
Basement-heated floor, stubbed for bathroom, partially finished 4th bedroom, fruit cellar
Water softener does not stay
Sump pump
Water heater-wood and propane
Basement laundry
No cats, smoking or shoes in the house, ever
Furnace-gas/wood forced air
High-efficiency, environmentally-friendly central-air, runs off the well

Shop
1160 sq ft , 1 extra large bay, 1 standard bay
10 years old, 2X6 walls, well-insulated
Heated floors, forced air
Welding center
Floor drains
Large bay door (can fit in a semi tractor or dump truck) -manual
Standard garage door-opener
Plumbed for air tools
Bathroom and hand wash, running water
Ceiling fan, and ventalation

Wood Shed with Outdoor Wood Furnace
28x30 all steel with skylights and exhaust fan (temporary building)
7 years old
Stove is a 15-year old TAYLOR with a 500-gallon water jacket, new water jacketed chimney, stove is in excellent condition
**wood shed and stove are negotiable items, price must reflect**

Barn
12-cow period Dairy barn in excellent condition, currently used for storage, but interior has 2 horse stalls and a chicken room, stanchions have been removed, gutter is covered
Hay loft 
Standing seam steel roof, re-painted 5 years ago
Newer steel siding and windows on two sides
Remaining gently used steel siding is here and will stay with the property
All-steel addition 20X60 (approx), 10 years old, has manual overhead door, and interior access to barn 
Milk-house has new siding and windows

Free-standing Chicken coop 
10x20, 2 rooms plus feed closet, and cabinet
Built-in nest boxes on both sides
Newer steel siding, matches barn
Standing seam roof, re-painted 5 years ago
Concrete floor with 1 foot curb
Electric 
Ceiling vents

Property 
6 acres
No zoning and likely to stay that way (unusual in this area), one quiet neighbor, otherwise, very private 
5-wire high tensile perimeter electric fence around 4 open acres behind buildings
Downspouts for water barrels
Air compressor pad in barn with underground hook-ups in house and shop
Gates and livestock panels do not stay, but all fencing does
Tarp rabbit house
Harbor Freight Greenhouse
2 separate fenced areas for smaller livestock

Orchard and Gardens
We are Certified Naturally-Grown, there hasn&#8217;t been a chemical on this place in more than 15 years
Trees include&#8230;nut, cherry, pear, apple, plum, peach, apricot, mulberry 
24 mature fruit-producing, 3 young yet-to-bear fruit, and 5 mature nut-producing trees
Several perennial herb gardens
3 asparagus plots
Raspberries
Strawberries
Horseradish
Rhubarb
Blackberries 
Currants
Grapes
Lilacs, pine, cedar, black locust, maple 
Organic gardens, and a host of perennial flowers

I will be carefully removing a selection of perennials and young fruiting trees and bushes, however, there are dozens upon dozens upon dozens being left behind.

Negotiable items for additional Price
Goats, cattle, and poultry
Rabbits and pigs 
2 semi trailers (storage)
Wood stove and wood shed
Auto Shop Business 

*AUTO SHOP DETAILS*

C & F Repair, 
Busy Auto Shop

Established 15 years, well known, and steady stream of business
This shop has provided our sole income for better than 10 years.

We work on all manner of vehicles:
Autos, trucks, gas and diesel, motorcycles, ATV, boats, lots of tractors, semi&#8217;s, dump trucks, loaders, a wide array of heavy equipment, trailers of all sorts, hay equipment, campers, etc&#8230; We do not do body work. 

10 year old, 1160sq ft insulated double bay building with in-floor heating and forced air blower. One bay is double tall and large enough for a dump truck or semi tractor.

Purchase includes the following items:

Complete inventory of WIX brand filters, mostly oil and fuel, some transmission and air, some big truck filters
Approx. 1000 in stock at any given time. 

Parts Washer
Wall-mounted hand sink
Wall mounted shelves and cabinet
2 Work Benches

One complete set of air tools, plus hose and 5HP, 60-gallon air compressor
2010 Genysis Scanner with H/D software
One floor jack, one bottle jack, one set of jack stands

All bulk oil in stock at the time we vacate the property. Usually there is between 100-200 gallons, but no guarantees on amount. The bulk oil is in company owned tanks. If the farm is purchased without the shop, the tanks go back to the oil company.

Bring your own hand tools, welder, and torch and your new shop is ready to roll!

Other Misc. items negotiable

Owner is willing to work with buyer to ensure the transition goes smoothly.

Owner will also provide buyer with a complete customer list and all previous records, and a complete list and contact info of all parts and service suppliers. 

Purchase price also will include the business name and cell phone number, as well as the land-line number and fax machine, as many customers simply call when they need service and we use the fax machine for the business regularly.

Note to buyer: We are NOT selling because the business is folding, or we aren&#8217;t making enough money. We could stay here for the rest of our lives and support ourselves on this shop alone, without worry. This shop is SO busy, we have trouble keeping up.
If you are a good mechanic, punctual and can deal with people in a positive manner, you should have no trouble succeeding here.

Purchase of business includes home and outbuildings, orchard and acreage. 
Asking $379,900

If anyone is interested I can send photos and put you in contact with our realtor.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Your place is definitely a huge steal. If I was in the market, I'd give you a bonus just for backing the same political candidate as me too! LOL. I will be praying for your family that the right buyer comes along and gives you asking price. What an amazing place.


----------

